# Project #12 - Elle's steps



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Next project, cedar hot tub steps for Ellen. Going to be a fun build.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That does look like a cool project. Will you have to custom cut the angles for each piece of the treads?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Woohoo, BCAquaria hot tub party at Elle's house!!! jk :bigsmile:

Those stairs are gonna look great!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> That does look like a cool project. Will you have to custom cut the angles for each piece of the treads?


yeah, each tread will be angle cut. fortunately they are all the same angle so it won't be too difficult.



Pamela said:


> Woohoo, BCAquaria hot tub party at Elle's house!!! jk :bigsmile:
> 
> Those stairs are gonna look great!


Thanks.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> Woohoo, BCAquaria hot tub party at Elle's house!!!


Hey, come one, come all! I can't make the mod party, so maybe we'll arrange something at our place later. Although I can't say that I can match Anthony's chicken curry. :lol:

Thanks for doing this, Daniel!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Hey, come one, come all! I can't make the mod party, so maybe we'll arrange something at our place later. Although I can't say that I can match Anthony's chicken curry. :lol:
> 
> Thanks for doing this, Daniel!


No worries. It was good to put a face to a name today.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Got some progress to show.

First, the bottom step complete and half the top step.










Next, lower step attached to support frame










And final one, upper frame in place and upper step on










I still have to attach the upper step to it's frame, and then attach the upper frame to the lower frame. Also need to add a few trim pieces to complete the steps. I would have already finished it but i ran out of screws.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting water, but not fish-related project.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking great! Thanks Daniel!



> Interesting water, but not fish-related project.


Does it count if we can sort of see the tanks in the house from the hot tub?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Elle said:


> Hey, come one, come all! I can't make the mod party, so maybe we'll arrange something at our place later. Although I can't say that I can match Anthony's chicken curry. :lol:


Well you can just cook up some of your favourite "foodie" specialties:bigsmile:

When should we come by?

BTW, stairs look great.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Finished and delivered.

After sealer was applied


















And in place


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

HUGE, huge thank you to Daniel for this project! The steps are gorgeous and fit the tub perfectly. Next project...sanding and re-sealing the hot tub so it looks as pretty as the steps!

BCA hot tub party!!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, thank you. It was a fun project. Make sure you post pics after the hot tub is fixed up.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Real nice, Daniel made me a stand for my fluval chi and it is beautiful no to mention that he is a super nice guy


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Real nice, Daniel made me a stand for my fluval chi and it is beautiful no to mention that he is a super nice guy


Thanks Claudia, I still need you to send me a picture of that stand. Glad you still like it.



bigfry said:


> Nice work!


Thank you


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Thanks Claudia, I still need you to send me a picture of that stand. Glad you still like it.


I thought i did, oh oh. Gonna look for the pic and send it to u asap....sorry about that


----------

